# I thought this was a joke when I heard it



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tyb525 said:


> FAA won't allow it yet.


im sure there about as much fun as the EPA to deal with.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

I think it can and will happen. Online retailers need a more efficient means of distribution and this is a giant step in that direction. This is baring government regulation of course.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm guessing we would have to pay a steep shipping fee for "drone delivery ".


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

I can think of certain things that same day delivery would make it worth it... :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

KAP said:


> I can think of certain things that same day delivery would make it worth it... :thumbsup:


Wife's birthday/ anniversary presents


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

It looks so nice in the video... It's nice when you a farmer and you want to send a letter to your neighbor over an open field using a drone from Brooks Brothers or drop a stick a dynamite to demo a barn... But in reality, WTF is Amazon gonna fit in that little box... a little ball to play handball? 
Each time I get delivery from Amazon, UPS guys need a forklift to get that box to the front door :laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

jlsconstruction said:


> Wife's birthday/ anniversary presents


Lol... let's go with that... :laughing:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I can see this on the news now, some 14 year old hacker is diverting deliveries to a field behind his house :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Free skeet shooting with prizes... :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

greg24k said:


> I can see this on the news now, some 14 year old hacker is diverting deliveries to a field behind his house :thumbsup:


WOW! That was quick... 

*Hacker Develops Super-Drone to Hack, Hijack Other Drones...*
http://www.breitbart.com/InstaBlog/...elops-Super-Drone-to-Hack-Hijack-Other-Drones

From the article... *"Said creator Kamkar, "How fun would it be to take over drones, carrying Amazon packages... or take over any other drones, and make them my little zombie drones," Kamkar asked rhetorically in a blog post published Monday. "Awesome."*

Good call... :thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

KAP said:


> WOW! That was quick...  Hacker Develops Super-Drone to Hack, Hijack Other Drones... http://www.breitbart.com/InstaBlog/2013/12/04/Hacker-Develops-Super-Drone-to-Hack-Hijack-Other-Drones From the article... "Said creator Kamkar, "How fun would it be to take over drones, carrying Amazon packages... or take over any other drones, and make them my little zombie drones," Kamkar asked rhetorically in a blog post published Monday. "Awesome." Good call... :thumbsup:


There you go lol i got that thought when I iremembered when they came up with opening cars from a satellite if you got locked out ... So car thief's would do it with a laptop


----------



## procrpntr (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmmm if Amazon can make battery powered drones capable of nearly 20 miles of flight why the hell can't makita make a battery that lasts longer than six months?


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

http://youtu.be/SNPJMk2fgJU

I think this is a better idea.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I could see my technology stunted grandfather chasing one with a broom all the while wondering "what hell kind of weird bird is that?"


----------

